# 2002 F350 Diesel Flatbed with plow & salter, NJ



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

2002 Ford F350 Super Duty with custom flatbed.
7.3 Litre Turbo Diesel
95,000 Miles
Western 8' Ultramount Plow with wings
Snowex 8500 Spreader with brand new harness and controller.

This is a plow truck, there is rust.

https://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/cto/6061831032.html


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

All reasonable offers accepted! Needs to go


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Cl page expired fyi


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

New ad link
https://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/cto/6133440533.html

Make an offer


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

https://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/cto/6214615126.html Entertaining offers!


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

7k?


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

shawn_ said:


> 7k?


I'd come to NJ for $7k. Deliver it here and I'd go $7500.


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

OP - Cash in hand so let me know I'll come take a look at it asap


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

U won't get a truck for $7 never mind truck with salter


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

ponyboy said:


> U won't get a truck for $7 never mind truck with salter


Well it's been for sale since march and seems he wants to get rid of it said make an offer . He can counter if he'd like


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

8k


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Linky no worky


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Linky no worky


Ditto


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

shawn_ said:


> Well it's been for sale since march and seems he wants to get rid of it said make an offer . He can counter if he'd like


Where are you seeing this truck or are you just offering without looking at it. The links are not working.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

The link worked months ago it expired on cl


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

You guys start the offering to high. Unless you want to take a ride without seeing it and possibly passing on it when you do see it. Without pics is insane even if you were looking for parts.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Is the truck available, I would think would be a question, since until , nothing was posted since July.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

The OP hasn't replied since he listed this truck. I'm gonna say it's sold.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

I agree...and think this is sold


----------

